# Confession



## Mat88 (Sep 8, 2019)

It's no secret that I have a flashlight collecting problem. However, what worries me is that I want the FW3a in every tint, and I have spent over £100 customising it, the thing only costs £40?? Am I out of my mind? Also saving for the MS18, which will be used in my back garden 😆


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 8, 2019)

Whats a FW3a?


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 8, 2019)

It's the new black...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?458503-BLF-TLF-FW3A-now-available
P


----------



## boo5ted (Sep 8, 2019)

Get the Titanium one, I've had mine almost two weeks and LOVE it. 













Only wish someone would make a deep pocket clip for it.


----------



## Archibald Tuttle (Sep 9, 2019)

Do it! Collect them all. It's a wonderful product made by enthusiasts for enthusiasts. The ability to modify and reprogram for slower ramp speeds, etc is remarkable.
The more I use and personalize mine, the more I am impressed with the design.


----------

